# Microclimas



## cris (3 Abr 2008 às 17:54)

Alguem sabe esplicar me o que são microclimas,como os existentes na ilha da madeira. presiso saber pa um trabalho


----------



## HotSpot (4 Abr 2008 às 11:29)

cris disse:


> Alguem sabe esplicar me o que são microclimas,como os existentes na ilha da madeira. presiso saber pa um trabalho



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microclima


----------

